# Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 8)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. I see a plethora of finished items here on WB. Stunning turned vessels, awe inspiring boxes, and plenty of other unique items. This weeks question is for everyone who has made something they were proud of and signed it. Obviously some items cannot be signed, but for those items that can be....

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*Do you sign your work? If so, with what and how? 
(you can post pix if you'd like)


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
robots, morons and springs that sprung are welcome to post a sylvan answer and of course Henry too...


----------



## Tclem

Hairsticks are to small to sign.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

I've started signing my work, Depending on what it is I either use a metallic pen or use my laser engraver to put a logo on the bottom. I also label the piece with the type of wood also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

name-woods and year with a sharpie and finish over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I burn it! BURN IT!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I sign with a fine sharpie. date, type of wood, and name. My sister is actually the one that encouraged me to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

@Tim Carter turned me onto archival pens and I have used them ever since, prior to applying the finish. If my wife is not at work I let her do it for me because she writes pretty. If she's not home then I apply my awful chicken scratch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I have done it for a while- 99% of the people that get my boxes want the info. But this fall somebody got one of my boxes and was mad because it was signed. He wanted to know how to get it off. I said he could sand it off but being curious, I asked why did it matter- it was on the bottom in a corner?? He answered- "I want to sign it myself" Me "OH" Takes all kinds.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm proud to have one of your signed boxes Mike. Something special from a friend. I could never take credit for someone elses work, that's just wrong!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> I have done it for a while- 99% of the people that get my boxes want the info. But this fall somebody got one of my boxes and was mad because it was signed. He wanted to know how to get it off. I said he could sand it off but being curious, I asked why did it matter- it was on the bottom in a corner?? He answered- "I want to sign it myself" Me "OH" Takes all kinds.....



I hope it wasn't someone here...man, that's shameful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Hairsticks are to small to sign.



I bet they can be signed....I just engraved my wifes name on a pen. One of the stainless sharpies. Her pens have a nasty habit of walking off...


----------



## Schroedc

A while back I turned a bunch of 5 inch square appetizer plates for someone and about a month later I found them in a gallery with someone else's signature on them and a considerably higher price. I was less than pleased. One of the reasons I started using the laser on some stuff so I could burn it in reasonably deep. The gallery owner realized I was a little upset at seeing the signature on the bottom, asked what the problem was and when I told her she asked if I could prove I'd sold to this guy (Nice about it, just wanted to see a receipt). Needless to say he's no longer welcome there.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Good for you Colin. 

I could never bring myself to sign some else's work even if it was better than what I can produce. Well ESPECIALLY if it was better. What a chump your and Mike's guys are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Sprung

I've started to write my name on pieces - somewhere on the bottom usually. Sometimes also species of wood. Always include the year. On the shoe bench I built a while ago I drilled a shallow hole with a forstner bit and glued in a penny with the year - something I plan to do on all future furniture projects.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I hope it wasn't someone here...man, that's shameful.



No way is it some one from here. Hell I thought about it- made no difference to me- his money was good and since he bought it he could do whatever he wanted with it. If he was trying to impress his girl friend or what ever -boy are they in for a surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

I sign them with Sharpie or a metallic, whichever seems best. My problem is I get so excited to see how the drum sounds I pet them together without signing and have to take a head off and go back and sign them. So far it has been the sig, date and I've named the drum but I've been thinking about switching the name for the wood types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

When I sign I use an archival pen from Michael's. Let dry and finish over it. Pen's don't lend themselves to signing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Hell I thought about it- made no difference to me- his money was good and since he bought it he could do whatever he wanted with it.



I don't think you would feel that way if you knew someone was doing that to one of us. You'd be pissed and feel protective. If I happened across one of you boxes that someone else was taking credit for I'd be all over it you'd see a determined Irishman in all his glory to make the wrong a right if it was within my power. You'd do the same for any one of us. So don't sell your work short of the credit it deserves. Someone not getting credit for their work is just wrong any way you slice it - intentional or not. Tesla comes to mind may he rest in peace . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem

If mike ever signed anything that was round we would know it was a fake also.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem

Actually on Instagram a guy was doing a give a way for bolt actions and he was using one of my pictures of antler pens. I sent him a message about how I like him using my picture. His response. " oh my people must have used it, I'm so sorry ". HIS PEOPLE. Ha

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I don't think you would feel that way if you knew someone was doing that to one of us. You'd be pissed and feel protective. If I happened across one of you boxes that someone else was taking credit for I'd be all over it you'd see a determined Irishman in all his glory to make the wrong a right if it was within my power. You'd do the same for any one of us. So don't sell your work short of the credit it deserves. Someone not getting credit for their work is just wrong any way you slice it - intentional or not. Tesla comes to mind may he rest in peace . . . .


 

I agree Kevin- I would say something. But there are things to worry about and things to not worry about. Hell there was nothing I could do about it. It was his box and if he wanted to paint it it's his choice. Now when My Pictures and Kathie"s verbiage from Ruby lane showed up on Esty Now that was a whole new ballgame. A few others In the antique light Biz had their pics stolen also. Only took a day and we had him shut down. Scumbags selling what they do not even have!! Prices were good though.................


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I agree Kevin- I would say something. But there are things to worry about and things to not worry about. Hell there was nothing I could do about it. It was his box and if he wanted to paint it it's his choice. Now when My Pictures and Kathie"s verbiage from Ruby lane showed up on Esty Now that was a whole new ballgame. A few others In the antique light Biz had their pics stolen also. Only took a day and we had him shut down. Scumbags selling what they do not even have!! Prices were good though.................



You're protective of those you care for and don't really give a damn about your own credit. I think you have more Irish in you than you think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> You're protective of those you care for and don't really give a damn about your own credit. I think you have more Irish in you than you think.



One lesson I have learned- It is none of my business what any one else thinks of me. I am the only one I need to prove anything to. I do not think it is the Irish I think it is the Mongolian in me........


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I do not think it is the Irish I think it is the Mongolian in me........



But you don't really know what DNA you have in your veins. No one does until they man-up and test. And where do you think the Mongols originated?


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> One lesson I have learned- It is none of my business what any one else thinks of me. I am the only one I need to prove anything to. I do not think it is the Irish I think it is the Mongolian in me........


So you don't care that I love you man and think you are a great guy

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> But you don't really know what DNA you have in your veins. No one does until they man-up and test. And where do you think the Mongols originated?



Mongols raped and plundered most of Europe- There is a unique birthmark they left. DNA- who cares- I could spent that money on walnut............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> So you don't care that I love you man and think you are a great guy



Not really- especially sense you live about 1500 miles away but now that ya r comin out of the closet maybe we need @SENC

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> who cares-



You do. Obviously.


----------



## Kevin

Mike Europeans mastered rape and plunder and we are still doing it today in the name of "civilized warfare".


----------



## Mike1950

Nobody matched their horsemanship. They did not rediscover their bows until the 20th century nor did anybody conquer as much ground. Also it seems we are not the only ones that presently nor in the past were butchers. Seems Mao gets credit for 100M and Stalin 50 M -Makes hitler look like a piker...........


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> *Do you sign your work? If so, with what and how?
> (you can post pix if you'd like)
> 
> *



I think this was the topic.

I don't, though my bride tells me I should. Maybe I'll experiment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

I use a steel stamp with my name as my makers mark. Over time I've come up with a number of devices and method of doing things to save time, make it easier or make thing last longer. I always share this info. and it aggravates me when I hear these people take credit for the ideas shared with them. It's just like what Mike is talking about, it happens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You more than anyone here have always said there are no facts, just opinions. So in your opinion . . . .



Mike1950 said:


> Nobody matched their horsemanship.



Many cultures would disagree with that and I could name them, but it would just be my opinion.



Mike1950 said:


> They did not rediscover their bows until the 20th century nor did anybody conquer as much ground.



Says who? The History Channel? You? The Mongols?



Mike1950 said:


> Also it seems we are not the only ones that presently nor in the past were butchers.



That's for damned sure. Just my opinion though.



Mike1950 said:


> Seems Mao gets credit for 100M and Stalin 50 M -Makes hitler look like a piker...........



Depending on what one believes is true or accurate from the accounts of the historians, more murder and destruction has been carried out in the name of Christianity than any other single cause. And Christians have almost single-handedly written every history book in the past 2000+ years. So if history is written by the victors . . . .

JMO


----------



## Schroedc

Hey look!!!! A squirrel!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal

This is how u sign the work you have done https://www.signingsavvy.com/sign/WORK/6536/1

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

manbuckwal said:


> This is how u sign the work you have done https://www.signingsavvy.com/sign/WORK/6536/1


If my hearing gets much worse I'll be needing to learn that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

I sign my game calls with either a pigma micron pen or a metallic paint pen and finish over it.

Occasionally I forget to sign a piece before I finish it and will usually just leave it. I was at a gun show and had a guy that wanted to buy one of my squirrel calls for his grandson but when he picked it up and saw it wasn't signed he said that he wouldn't buy it unless I signed it. I ended up taking the call home, sanding the finish off the end, signing it, and then refinishing it. I shipped it off to the guy and couldn't have been happier.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## kweinert

I haven't been signing, but I think I should. I just don't think that, at the moment, I'm doing any memorable work :)

A sort of side question is about the dating - I've heard a lot both ways on that question. Do you date your work or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> I haven't been signing, but I think I should.



I misread that - I thought you were threatening to start singing. I was gonna say "Okay I'll shut up! Just don't sing!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

kweinert said:


> Do you date your work or not.



We always write the year but almost never remember to write an actual date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I write my name, year, and wood species on most anything that's big enough to sign. Year and last name on things that don't have much signable real estate.

I use a wood burner with a 0.5mm ball tip... Low heat and pressure... cursive. Works better for me than any of the pens I've tried.

Here's the bottom of a bowl we use to hold fruit. See the two dates? I first turned it in 2011, and it was chunky and ugly. I re-turned it in 2013, so I added the second date.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

kweinert said:


> A sort of side question is about the dating - I've heard a lot both ways on that question. Do you date your work or not


I did. Eventually I married her and then I became her work. Haven't been her best project, that is for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> I use a wood burner with a 0.5mm ball tip...



Are you referring to this type of tip?
http://www.rockler.com/stencil-cutting-woodburning-tool-tip



 

When I looked for a "wood burning 0.5mm ball tip" I kept coming up with pen tips, and hinges....


----------



## DKMD

It's this one... Turns out it is 0.4mm(1/64"):

http://store.razertip.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=razer&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=F99-004

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Having a couple of Keller's pieces here, I do gotta say that I like how he signs his pieces - looks a lot better than my scribbles with an extra fine point sharpie marker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> You more than anyone here have always said there are no facts, just opinions. So in your opinion . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Many cultures would disagree with that and I could name them, but it would just be my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who? The History Channel? You? The Mongols?
> 
> 
> 
> That's for damned sure. Just my opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what one believes is true or accurate from the accounts of the historians, more murder and destruction has been carried out in the name of Christianity than any other single cause. And Christians have almost single-handedly written every history book in the past 2000+ years. So if history is written by the victors . . . .
> 
> JMO


The plains Indians were very good horsemen also. The Mongol pony was one of the key reasons Mongols were so successful. Because of their special gate, they could travel great distances rapidly without tiring themselves or there riders. The Mongols were very successful in their use of signal flags but without those ponies they would not have been as successful. they remind me of the gait the Pasifeo horse has.


----------



## Kevin

Apaches. Eventually.


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Apaches. Eventually.


They didn't mind riding a horse to death or eating one either!


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> They didn't mind riding a horse to death or eating one either!



Who wouldn't in their culture? Even in ours. Roast it up if we have to!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Who wouldn't in their culture? Even in ours. Roast it up if we have to!



horse d'oeuvres?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill

Wow, I gotta check this area more often. Y'all are an entertaining bunch & picked up a few more useless facts to boot.
As for my works, I use a woodburning pen with my moniker, # of piece, wood ID, and started putting year on it this year.
I print 'cuz my cursive is atrocious (guess that comes with my occupation).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

This topic happens every week Dave. Some are more interesting than others, but it's all for fun. Oh and the knowledge is a bonus....


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I never have but I have been told I should especially on the stuff I give to the kids and grand kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

